# Non Existing 'I'



## Sardara123 (Feb 19, 2008)

This 'I' which is a non existing entity, doesn't let a human enjoy PEACE(Anand), it keeps on driving the human mind-do this, do that. It was never, it will never be, and it is not- ANYTHING AT ALL. 
Guru Ji guides us through this Shabad to die in the 'Word'. Total Surrender is needed. 

The following Shabad tells it all:

English Translation:
Shalok, First Mehl:
I may make a cave, in a mountain of gold, or in the water of the nether regions;
I may remain standing on my head, upside-down, on the earth or up in the sky;
I may totally cover my body with clothes, and wash them continually;
I may shout out loud, the white, red, yellow and black Vedas;
I may even live in dirt and filth. And yet, all this is just a product of evil-mindedness, and intellectual corruption.
I was not, I am not, and I will never be anything at all! O Nanak, I dwell only on the Word of the Shabad. ||1||
source: SikhiToTheMax


Punjabi Translation:

mYN (cwhy) sony dy (sumyr) prbq au~qy guPw bxw lvW, BwvyN hyTW pwxI ivc (jw rhW); cwhy DrqI ivc rhW, cwhy AwkwS ivc pu`Tw isr Bwr Kloqw rhW, BwvyN srIr nUµ pUry qOr qy kpVw pihnw lvW (Bwv, kwpVIAW vWg srIr nUµ mukMml qOr qy kpiVAW nwl F`k lvW) cwhy srIr nUµ sdw hI DoNdw rhW, BwvyN mYN ic`ty lwl pIly jW kwly kpVy pw ky (cwr) vydW dw aucwrn krW, cwhy (sryviVAW vWg) gMdw qy mYlw rhW—ieh swry BYVI miq dy mMdy krm hI hn [ hy nwnk! (mYN qW ieh cwhuMdw hW ik) (siqgurU dy) Sbd nUµM ivcwr ky (myrI) haumY nw rhy [1[
source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0139.html

Shabad Gurbani:

sloku mÚ 1 ]
*suieny kY prbiq guPw krI kY pwxI pieAwil ]*
*kY ivic DrqI kY AwkwsI auriD rhw isir Bwir ]*
*puru kir kwieAw kpVu pihrw Dovw sdw kwir ]*
*bgw rqw pIAlw kwlw bydw krI pukwr ]*
*hoie kucIlu rhw mlu DwrI durmiq miq ivkwr ]*
*nw hau nw mY nw hau hovw nwnk sbdu vIcwir ]*1]


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 20, 2008)

Sardara123 said:


> This 'I' which is a non existing entity, doesn't let a human enjoy PEACE(Anand), it keeps on driving the human mind-do this, do that. It was never, it will never be, and it is not- ANYTHING AT ALL.
> Guru Ji guides us through this Shabad to die in the 'Word'. Total Surrender is needed.



This is true in a very practical way. 'I" is the source of sadness and anger, frustration and dependency.

I was looking around in my bookmarks for something related to another thread and got "frustrated" because "I" couldn't find what "I" was looking for as fast as "I" wanted to. So "I" gave up. Annoyed! Who loses out -- the thread or "Me? :}8-:" 
"I" do because that is learning lost. 

But this popped up and it matches well with what Guruji is saying here. Who can be once "i" is freed of its delusions. Something to try to find within oneself.
    To engage in meditation on the All-pervading Lord through the _Mantra_ of His  Name.
 To have the Wisdom to look alike upon pleasure and pain (i.e. to become free of duality, the pair of opposites or "likes and dislikes"); to live the pure lifestyle, free of vengeance or generosity.
To be kind to all beings; overpower the five thieves (lust, anger, greed, attachment, and pride. All other evils tendencies in the world are a function of these five. They overtake us like a disease, spreading their filth until they control us).
    To  take the Kirtan of the Lord's Praise (_Rabb Dee Sifat-Salaah_) as their food; and remain untouched by Maya, like the lotus in the water.
 They share the Teachings with friend and enemy alike (i.e., they adopt Teaching in which the friend and the enemy look alike to them); and to love the devotion of God.
Not to listen to slander; renouncing self-conceit, (eradicating false ego-sense or _Aapaa_) to become the dust of all (i.e.,  to develop humility). SIX SIGNS OF A PERSON OF HOLINESS OR PERFECTION
Pooran - complete, virtuous, :star:.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 20, 2008)

When the 'Truth' is Recognized deeply from within with Guru Kirpa: 'Everything is under His Command', Only then this 'already non existing I' can disappear, otherwise it rules. The dance of haumay goes on, ever changing Maya makes this non existing entity go crazy.


Guru Ji tells in Second Paury of japji Sahib:

English Translation:
By His Command, bodies are created; His Command cannot be described.
By His Command, souls come into being; by His Command, glory and greatness are obtained.
By His Command, some are high and some are low; by His Written Command, pain and pleasure are obtained.
Some, by His Command, are blessed and forgiven; others, by His Command, wander aimlessly forever.
Everyone is subject to His Command; no one is beyond His Command.
O Nanak, one who understands His Command, does not speak in ego. ||2||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation:
ArQ:- Akwl purK dy hukm Anuswr swry srIr bxdy hn, (pr ieh) hukm d`isAw nhIN jw skdw ik ikho ijhw hY[ r`b dy hukm Anuswr hI swry jIv jMm pYNdy hn Aqy hukm Anuswr hI (r`b dy dr ’qy) SoBw imldI hY[
r`b dy hukm ivc koeI mnu`K cMgw (bx jWdw) hY, koeI BYVw[ aus dy hukm ivc hI (Awpxy kIqy hoey krmW dy) ilKy Anuswr du`K qy suK BogIdy hn[ hukm ivc hI kdI mnu`KW au~qy (Akwl purK dy dr qoN) b^SS huMdI hY, Aqy aus dy hukm ivc hI keI mnu`K in`q jnm mrn dy gyV ivc BvweIdy hn[
hryk jIv r`b dy hukm ivc hI hY, koeI jIv hukm qoN bwhr (Bwv, hukm qo AwkI) nhIN ho skdw[ hy nwnk! jy koeI mnu`K Akwl purK dy hukm ƒ smJ ley qW iPr auh suAwrQ dIAW g`lW nhIN krdw (Bwv, iPr auh suAwrQI jIvn C`f dyNdw hY) [2[
source: PAGE 1 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).

Shabad Gurbani:
*hukmI hovin Awkwr hukmu n kihAw jweI ]*
*hukmI hovin jIA hukim imlY vifAweI ]*
*hukmI auqmu nIcu hukim iliK duK suK pweIAih ]*
*ieknw hukmI bKsIs ieik hukmI sdw BvweIAih ]*
*hukmY AMdir sBu ko bwhir hukm n koie ]*
*nwnk hukmY jy buJY q haumY khY n koie* ]2]


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 20, 2008)

*ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲੀਐ ਸੰਕ ਉਤਾਰਿ ॥ 
 anthar kee gath jaaneeai gur mileeai sank outhaar ||
 Know the state of your inner being; meet with the Guru and get rid of your skepticism.

  ਮੁਇਆ ਜਿਤੁ ਘਰਿ ਜਾਈਐ ਤਿਤੁ ਜੀਵਦਿਆ ਮਰੁ ਮਾਰਿ ॥ 
 mueiaa jith ghar jaaeeai thith jeevadhiaa mar maar ||
 To reach your True Home after you die, you must conquer death while you are still alive.

ਅਨਹਦ ਸਬਦਿ ਸੁਹਾਵਣੇ ਪਾਈਐ ਗੁਰ ਵੀਚਾਰਿ ॥੨॥ 
 anehadh sabadh suhaavanae paaeeai gur veechaar ||2||
 The beautiful, Unstruck Sound of the Shabad is obtained, contemplating the Guru. ||2||

 ਅਨਹਦ ਬਾਣੀ ਪਾਈਐ ਤਹ ਹਉਮੈ ਹੋਇ ਬਿਨਾਸੁ ॥ 
 anehadh baanee paaeeai theh houmai hoe binaas ||
 The Unstruck Melody of Gurbani is obtained, and egotism  is eliminated. *


Sriraag
Guru Naanak Dev
Ang 21


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 21, 2008)

Millions of devotees who follow dehdhari gurus are led to believe that they have been saved and guarantteed auto-merger with Param-atma. Alas, all they are led to is the second stage of unfoldment and their guru (dehdharis) have not time for one-to-one attunement/lesson for serious devotees to reach 4th stage. Why this is so is quite obvious. How can the blind lead the blind.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 21, 2008)

* The Unstruck Melody of Gurbani is obtained, and egotism  is eliminated. *


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 21, 2008)

'I' is such, without any existance of its own, it makes its server go round and round, doesn't let the person understand the reality. Without serving the True Guru Truth can't be known.

In the following Shabad Guru Ji tells:

English Translation:
Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
Those who do not serve the True Guru shall be miserable throughout the four ages.
The Primal Being is within their own home, but they do not recognize Him. They are plundered by their egotistical pride and arrogance.
Cursed by the True Guru, they wander around the world begging, until they are exhausted.
They do not serve the True Word of the Shabad, which is the solution to all of their problems. ||1||
O my mind, see the Lord ever close at hand.
He shall remove the pains of death and rebirth; the Word of the Shabad shall fill you to overflowing. ||1||Pause||
Those who praise the True One are true; the True Name is their Support.
They act truthfully, in love with the True Lord.
The True King has written His Order, which no one can erase.
The self-willed manmukhs do not obtain the Mansion of the Lord's Presence. The false are plundered by falsehood. ||2||
Engrossed in egotism, the world perishes. Without the Guru, there is utter darkness.
In emotional attachment to Maya, they have forgotten the Great Giver, the Giver of Peace.
Those who serve the True Guru are saved; they keep the True One enshrined in their hearts.
By His Grace, we find the Lord, and reflect on the True Word of the Shabad. ||3||
Serving the True Guru, the mind becomes immaculate and pure; egotism and corruption are discarded.
So abandon your selfishness, and remain dead while yet alive. Contemplate the Word of the Guru's Shabad.
The pursuit of worldly affairs comes to an end, when you embrace love for the True One.
Those who are attuned to Truth-their faces are radiant in the Court of the True Lord. ||4||
Those who do not have faith in the Primal Being, the True Guru, and who do not enshrine love for the Shabad
they take their cleansing baths, and give to charity again and again, but they are ultimately consumed by their love of duality.
When the Dear Lord Himself grants His Grace, they are inspired to love the Naam.
O Nanak, immerse yourself in the Naam, through the Infinite Love of the Guru. ||5||20||53||
source: SikhiToTheMax



Gurbani Shabad:

*isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]*
*ijnI purKI sqguru n syivE sy duKIey jug cwir ]*
*Gir hodw purKu n pCwixAw AiBmwin muTy AhMkwir ]*
*sqgurU ikAw iPtikAw mMig Qky sMswir ]*
*scw sbdu n syivE siB kwj svwrxhwru ]1]*
*mn myry sdw hir vyKu hdUir ]*
*jnm mrn duKu prhrY sbid rihAw BrpUir ]1] rhwau ]*
*scu slwhin sy scy scw nwmu ADwru ]*
*scI kwr kmwvxI scy nwil ipAwru ]*
*scw swhu vrqdw koie n mytxhwru ]*
*mnmuK mhlu n pwienI kUiV muTy kUiVAwr ]2]*
*haumY krqw jgu muAw gur ibnu Gor AMDwru ]*
*mwieAw moih ivswirAw suKdwqw dwqwru ]*
*sqguru syvih qw aubrih scu rKih aur Dwir ]*
*ikrpw qy hir pweIAY sic sbid vIcwir ]3]*
*sqguru syiv mnu inrmlw haumY qij ivkwr ]*
*Awpu Coif jIvq mrY gur kY sbid vIcwr ]*
*DMDw Dwvq rih gey lwgw swic ipAwru ]*
*sic rqy muK aujly iqqu swcY drbwir ]4]*
*sqguru purKu n mMinE sbid n lgo ipAwru ]*
*iesnwnu dwnu jyqw krih dUjY Bwie KuAwru ]*
*hir jIau AwpxI ik®pw kry qw lwgY nwm ipAwru ]*
*nwnk nwmu smwil qU gur kY hyiq Apwir ]5]20]53]*


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 21, 2008)

In darkness and in light. Seeing and not seeing. Seen and not seen.

ਮ*ਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ 
 maajh mehalaa 3 ||
Maajh, Third Mehl:

 ਇਸੁ ਗੁਫਾ ਮਹਿ ਅਖੁਟ ਭੰਡਾਰਾ ॥ 
 eis gufaa mehi akhutt bhanddaaraa ||
Within this cave, there is an inexhaustible treasure.


ਤਿਸੁ ਵਿਚਿ ਵਸੈ ਹਰਿ ਅਲਖ ਅਪਾਰਾ ॥ 
 this vich vasai har alakh apaaraa ||
Within this cave, the Invisible and Infinite Lord abides.


ਆਪੇ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਹੈ ਆਪੇ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਆਪੁ ਵੰਞਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ 
 aapae gupath paragatt hai aapae gur sabadhee aap vannjaavaniaa ||1||
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who enshrine the Ambrosial Naam, the Name of the Lord, within their minds.


 ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਵਣਿਆ ॥ 
ho vaaree jeeo vaaree anmrith naam mann vasaavaniaa ||
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who enshrine the Ambrosial Naam, the Name of the Lord, within their minds.



 ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਹਾ ਰਸੁ ਮੀਠਾ ਗੁਰਮਤੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਆਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 anmrith naam mehaa ras meethaa guramathee anmrith peeaavaniaa ||1|| rehaao ||
The taste of the Ambrosial Naam is very sweet! Through the Guru's Teachings, drink in this Ambrosial Nectar. ||1||Pause||*
*


 ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਰਿ ਬਜਰ ਕਪਾਟ ਖੁਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
 houmai maar bajar kapaatt khulaaeiaa ||
Subduing egotism, the rigid doors are opened.


ਨਾਮੁ ਅਮੋਲਕੁ ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
 naam amolak gur parasaadhee paaeiaa ||
Without the Shabad, the Naam is not obtained. By Guru's Grace, it is implanted within the mind. ||2||

  ਬਿਨੁ ਸਬਦੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਪਾਏ ਕੋਈ ਗੁਰ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੨॥ 
 bin sabadhai naam n paaeae koee gur kirapaa mann vasaavaniaa ||2||
The Guru has applied the true ointment of spiritual wisdom to my eyes.


 ਗੁਰ ਗਿਆਨ ਅੰਜਨੁ ਸਚੁ ਨੇਤ੍ਰੀ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
 gur giaan anjan sach naethree paaeiaa ||
The Guru has applied the true ointment of spiritual wisdom to my eyes.


 ਅੰਤਰਿ ਚਾਨਣੁ ਅਗਿਆਨੁ ਅੰਧੇਰੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥ 
 anthar chaanan agiaan andhhaer gavaaeiaa ||
Deep within, the Divine Light has dawned, and the darkness of ignorance has been dispelled.


 ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਿਲੀ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਦਰਿ ਸੋਭਾ ਪਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੩॥ 
 jothee joth milee man maaniaa har dhar sobhaa paavaniaa ||3||
My light has merged into the Light; my mind has surrendered, and I am blessed with Glory in the Court of the Lord. ||3||

 ਸਰੀਰਹੁ ਭਾਲਣਿ ਕੋ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਜਾਏ ॥ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਲਹੈ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਵੇਗਾਰਿ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਏ ॥ 
 sareerahu bhaalan ko baahar jaaeae || naam n lehai bahuth vaegaar dhukh paaeae ||
Those who look outside the body, searching for the Lord, shall not receive the Naam; they shall instead be forced to suffer the terrible pains of slavery.


 ਮਨਮੁਖ ਅੰਧੇ ਸੂਝੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਘਿਰਿ ਆਇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਵਥੁ ਪਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੪॥ 
 manamukh andhhae soojhai naahee fir ghir aae guramukh vathh paavaniaa ||4||
The blind, self-willed manmukhs do not understand; but when they return once again to their own home, then, as Gurmukh, they find the genuine article. ||4||


ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਸਚਾ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਏ ॥ 
gur parasaadhee sachaa har paaeae ||
Within your mind and body, see the Lord, and the filth of egotism shall depart.


 ਮਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਹਉਮੈ ਮੈਲੁ ਜਾਏ ॥ 
 man than vaekhai houmai mail jaaeae ||
Within your mind and body, see the Lord, and the filth of egotism shall depart.

 ਬੈਸਿ ਸੁਥਾਨਿ ਸਦ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਸਚੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੫॥ 
bais suthhaan sadh har gun gaavai sachai sabadh samaavaniaa ||5||
Sitting in that place, sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord forever, and be absorbed in the True Word of the Shabad. ||5||*​


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Death of I-forever.

Bhagat Kabir Ji's Salok :

English Translation(source: SikhiToTheMax):
Shalok:
Kabeer, the world is dying - dying to death, but no one knows how to truly die.
Whoever dies, let him die such a death, that he does not have to die again. ||1||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(source:GuruGranthDarpan):
ਹੇ ਕਬੀਰ! ਮਰਦਾ ਮਰਦਾ (ਉਂਞ ਤਾਂ) ਸਾਰਾ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਮਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਕਿਸੇ ਨੇ ਵੀ (ਸੱਚੇ) ਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਜਾਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਿੱਖੀ; ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੱਚੀ ਮੌਤ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਫਿਰ ਮਰਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦਾ।੧।
source: PAGE 555 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).

Guru Shabad:
*slok ]*
*kbIrw mrqw mrqw jgu muAw mir iB n jwnY koie ]*
*AYsI mrnI jo mrY bhuir n mrnw hoie* ]1]




Guru Amar Das Ji:

English Translation(source:SikhiToTheMax):
Third Mehl:
What do I know? How will I die? What sort of death will it be?
If I do not forget the Lord Master from my mind, then my death will be easy.
The world is terrified of death; everyone longs to live.
By Guru's Grace, one who dies while yet alive, understands the Lord's Will.
O Nanak, one who dies such a death, lives forever. ||2||
source: SikhiToTheMax



Punjabi Translation(source: GuruGranthDarpan):
ਅਰਥ: ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਪਤਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਿ (ਸੱਚਾ) ਮਰਨਾ ਕੀਹ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਮਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਮਨੋਂ ਵਿਸਾਰ ਨਾਹ, ਤਾਂ ਸੁਖੱਲਾ ਮਰਨਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ (ਭਾਵ, ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸੌਖਾ ਹੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਤੋਂ ਬਚ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ)।
ਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਸਾਰਾ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਡਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਹਰ ਕੋਈ ਜੀਊਣਾ ਚਾਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜੀਊਂਦਾ ਹੀ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਹਰੀ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹੈ, ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਮੌਤ ਜੋ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਭਾਵ, ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਵਿਚ ਤੁਰਦਾ ਹੈ) ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਅਟੱਲ ਜੀਵਨ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।
Source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0555.html

Guru Shabad: 
*mÚ 3 ]*
*ikAw jwxw ikv mrhgy kYsw mrxw hoie ]*
*jy kir swihbu mnhu n vIsrY qw sihlw mrxw hoie ]*
*mrxY qy jgqu frY jIivAw loVY sBu koie ]*
*gur prswdI jIvqu mrY hukmY bUJY soie ]*
*nwnk AYsI mrnI jo mrY qw sd jIvxu hoie ]2]*


English Translation(source: SikhiToTheMax):

Pauree:
When the Lord Master Himself becomes merciful, the Lord Himself causes His Name to be chanted.
He Himself causes us to meet the True Guru, and blesses us with peace. His servant is pleasing to the Lord.
He Himself preserves the honor of His servants; He causes others to fall at the feet of His devotees.
The Righteous Judge of Dharma is a creation of the Lord; he does not approach the humble servant of the Lord.
One who is dear to the Lord, is dear to all; so many others come and go in vain. ||17||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(source: GuruGranthDarpan):

ਅਰਥ: ਜਦੋਂ ਹਰੀ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਆਪ ਮੇਹਰਵਾਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਆਪਣਾ ਨਾਮ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਪਾਸੋਂ) ਆਪ ਜਪਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ; ਆਪਣਾ ਸੇਵਕ ਹਰੀ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ ਸੁਖ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪਣੇ ਸੇਵਕਾਂ ਦੀ ਆਪ ਲਾਜ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਸੰਸਾਰ ਨੂੰ) ਆਪਣੇ ਭਗਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਚਰਨੀਂ ਲਿਆ ਪਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਹੋਰ ਤਾਂ ਹੋਰ) ਧਰਮ ਰਾਜ ਭੀ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦਾ।
(ਮੁੱਕਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਇਹ, ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਸਭ ਦਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਹੈ (ਭਾਵ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਭ ਲੋਕ ਪਿਆਰ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ); (ਤੇ ਬਾਕੀ) ਹੋਰ ਬਥੇਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਖਪ ਖਪ ਕੇ ਜੰਮਦੀ ਮਰਦੀ ਹੈ।੧੭।
source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0555.html

Guru Shabad:
*pauVI ]*
*jw Awip ik®pwlu hovY hir suAwmI qw AwpxW nwau hir Awip jpwvY ]*
*Awpy siqguru myil suKu dyvY AwpxW syvku Awip hir BwvY ]*
*AwpixAw syvkw kI Awip pYj rKY AwpixAw Bgqw kI pYrI pwvY ]*
*Drm rwie hY hir kw kIAw hir jn syvk nyiV n AwvY ]*
*jo hir kw ipAwrw so sBnw kw ipAwrw hor kyqI JiK JiK AwvY jwvY ]17*]


----------



## pk70 (Mar 1, 2008)

namjap said:


> Millions of devotees who follow dehdhari gurus are led to believe that they have been saved and guarantteed auto-merger with Param-atma. Alas, all they are led to is the second stage of unfoldment and their guru (dehdharis) have not time for one-to-one attunement/lesson for serious devotees to reach 4th stage. Why this is so is quite obvious. How can the blind lead the blind.


 
Namjap ji

Very true, all these shops are in fact financial institutions managed by professionals, their motive is not spirituality but to befool the ignorant like politicians and to make money. Their followers are also traders longimg for materialistic gains.
Very beautifully Satguru expresses about both of the catagories, Dehdhari and their follwers.
*" murakh hovai so sunai murakh ka kehna 11*
*murakh ke kia lakhn hai, kia murakh ka kehna 11*
*murakh oh je mugadh hai ahankare marna 11  (SGGS 942)*

Har Bisrat Khuari
pk70


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 1, 2008)

pk70 said:


> Very beautifully Satguru expresses about both of the catagories, Dehdhari and their follwers.
> *" murakh hovai so sunai murakh ka kehna 11*
> *murakh ke kia lakhn hai, kia murakh ka kehna 11*
> *murakh oh je mugadh hai ahankare marna 11 (SGGS 942)*
> ...


 
Respected pk70 Ji,

It is Ang 953 Ji.


----------

